# Cold Christmas Church, Thundridge



## robgough87 (Jun 1, 2009)

I had heard rumors about this place before I eventually visited it. There have been reports of wichcraft, vandalism and desecration at the church, and is believed to be haunted. A common report is of a ghostly grumbling growl that echoes out from the tower. Reports of the noise became so frequent that the local newspaper sent a camera crew and journalist to investigate.
Another famous tale dates back to 1978 when a terrified local woman reported an entire ghost army marching out of the church.
Other reports speak of a figure in a black robe that is sometimes seen in burial ground.
The old Thundridge church was demolished in 1853. The tower, however, was left in place and the original burial ground is still there.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 1, 2009)

That's a fabulous tower. Nice find. 
It's a funny thing, but it's not uncommon for deconsecrated churches to develop a strange, and often sinister, atmosphere. 
Dunno why the woman was terrified though! I'd love to see a ghost army!


----------



## fluffy5518 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice Find !!!
Just checked it out on you tube there are a fair few vids about this place !!!Most probably hyped out of all proportion but yer never know until yer go !!!Thanks for letting us know about it !!


----------



## HypoBoy (Jun 1, 2009)

Interesting place, though the tagging's a bit sad to see. I'm sure this a mate has mentioned this to me a couple of times just lately. Can you climb right to the top of the tower?


----------



## spacepunk (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm with Foxy on this one, would love to see the ghost army.


----------



## HypoBoy (Jun 1, 2009)

I'd rather hide up the tower until someone else turns up, then scream like I'm being murdered


----------



## VforVendetta (Jun 3, 2009)

interesting explore. shame to see peoples final resting place left to rot.


----------



## Pulsarman (Jul 14, 2009)

I have visited this church before. When I left myself and my compatriate swore blind we heard a church bell ring 3 times. However there is no bell remaining and it was the wee hours of the morning, we were ever so slightly spooked I have to admit


----------



## shellbell00 (Sep 4, 2009)

*cold christmas*

me and a friend went there last year and got a picture of a little girl in one of the windows i will post the picture please reply with wot u think


----------

